# 2dp5dt fet



## Janiex (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi, wondered if anyone had experience this. When I woke this morning and wiped after going to the toilet I had a very light brown discharge on the tissue. I'm really panicking as this seems far too early for implantation and so I'm worried this is the onset of my period! I had 2 frozen embryos transferred on Thursday, one of which was a hatching blast.


----------



## Clarissafallon (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Janiex.  Congratulations on your frostie transfer.  Whilst I would love to take stress of the 2ww wait away (I am about to enter it myself), hopefully I can reassure you.

Implantation can take place between 6 and 12 days after ovulation, or in this case, egg collection.  The fact that you had a hatching blast, which is the major stage before implantation, makes it very encouraging that the brown discharge is spotting following this process.

I hope that is what is turns out to be.  Good luck and fingers crossed, XXX.


----------

